# Westgate owner trying to make lemonade 2¢ [merged]



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

Been lurking here since my week 10 at Westgate Lakes first visit.  Bought in with brother in 1996 during pre-construction.  He tried to exchange thru II in first years of ownership without success, so we stopped membership thru II.  He stayed a few days with me and his kids and me with mine.  Trying to figure out whether to dump or try and exchange again thru either II' DAE, or SFX.  OUR KIDS are prime Disney age 5. 

Would appreciate any and all info about are trading value, or whether better to dump TS.  

We own 2B/2B , Westgate Lakes ,EOY (odd) ,week 10 Fixed, unit 1456 which has half view of lake and half pool on 5th floor, building 1400.

What do you all think?  I think this may coordinate with Orlando bike week?  Any value at all here? What could we expect as far as exchanges?  How much do "getaways" cost and what are they like?  Should we consider joining exchange companies for the getaways?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2013)

In general, Orlando has poor trading power - more supply than demand.

For the same reason, you may find it difficult to sell it, or even give it away.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 25, 2013)

Week 10 will probably produce real disappointing results in II for vacation planning outside of 60-90 days. Might want to check with DAE or Platinum Interchange for better results.

As for Getaways, if you're very flexible, they can be a nice vacation supplement.  I don't know if I'd recommend paying II for membership to get them though.  Maybe just join the free exchange companies first (e.g., DAE, SFX, Platinum) and see what you think of their getaways (they all have different brand names for these discounted weeks).


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

*Westgate owner trying to make lemonade 2¢*

Newbie here.  Owned since 1996 at Westgate Lakes Orlando, fixed week 10, just stayed for first time but never exchanged.  What can I expect for exchanging 2B/2B standard?  
 Thru II?
Thru SFX?
Thru DAE?
Or is it worthwhile to use my week and to join exchange group just for getaways?  What are getaways like and cost?

I need your advice please what do you all think?

-Kelly


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry to moderators if this is too similar, trying my best.


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Week 10 will probably produce real disappointing results in II for vacation planning outside of 60-90 days. Might want to check with DAE or Platinum Interchange for better results.
> 
> As for Getaways, if you're very flexible, they can be a nice vacation supplement.  I don't know if I'd recommend paying II for membership to get them though.  Maybe just join the free exchange companies first (e.g., DAE, SFX, Platinum) and see what you think of their getaways (they all have different brand names for these discounted weeks).



So  if I understand you correct, DAE ,SFX,  etc could be worth my while if we were to plan to pay for getaways in 60 days or less.  But even these would not yield me a good exchange thru them, or would they?   Not meaning to be obtuse

-Kelly


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 25, 2013)

margaritalover said:


> So  if I understand you correct, DAE ,SFX,  etc could be worth my while if we were to plan to pay for getaways in 60 days or less.  But even these would not yield me a good exchange thru them, or would they?   Not meaning to be obtuse
> 
> -Kelly



I was saying that you might only find value in II for near term exchanges, as the amount of trading power necessary is reduced.  For longer term planning (e.g, 9 mos or more, where there are options are more plentiful for those with a good deal of trading power) you may be disappointed with what you are able to find.  Actually, you might be disappointed either way, as with near term stuff, you'd really be feasting over slim pickings, although some real gems can be found for the patient and flexible.

It is possible that the independents like DAE and Platinum may produce better exhange results than using II, seeing that your week is not the most desirable.  SFX might be disappointing to you as well. They are selective as to what deposits they take, and I don't know if they would give you great trading power within their system.


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> It is possible that the independents like DAE and Platinum may produce better exhange results than using II, seeing that your week is not the most desirable.  SFX might be disappointing to you as well. They are selective as to what deposits they take, and I don't know if they would give you great trading power within their system.



I haven't heard of Platinum is that platinum interchange.com?

Thanks for the info
-Kelly


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 25, 2013)

margaritalover said:


> I haven't heard of Platinum is that platinum interchange.com?
> 
> Thanks for the info
> -Kelly



Yes, correct.


----------



## presley (Mar 25, 2013)

margaritalover said:


> Newbie here.  Owned since 1996 at Westgate Lakes Orlando, fixed week 10, just stayed for first time but never exchanged.



Never exchanged and only stayed once?  Does that mean you haven't used it at all before now?  

You can absolutely exchange it in any of the companies that you mentioned.  SFX is more picky about what they accept and what season, but they do trade Westgate.  

You have a 2 bedroom in a timeshare heavy area during an off season week.  You will be able to easily exchange for a 2 bedroom in another location off season.  If you are looking for a high season exchange, you will need to plan ahead.

I don't know if your resort is affiliated with RCI or II.  It will be affiliated with one of those, so you might want to look at those first.  Also, you may have been paying for a membership in one of those in your MFs.


----------



## presley (Mar 25, 2013)

It looks like Prime season in SFX.  

http://www.sfx-resorts.com/season_grid.aspx

You would get one exchange week and depending on what specials they are offering, you might get a couple bonus weeks.  You pay a lot more for bonus weeks than exchanges, but it is a nice way to get additional vacations.


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Presley it is the first time I have used it. I own with my brother and I believe he has stayed 3 times.  We own EOY and my brother did try to exchange in the first few years without much luck back then.  So we really haven't done much other than use our week.  I am now trying to figure out whether to make lemonade and use exchange company's for getaways or exchange week or dump the TS entirely due to maintenance could be applied to renting direct or from other t
TS owners.  My brother came up to Orlando for the weekend and I accidentally asked about the resort facilities and was shuffled into an upsales presentation.  Not interested in that.  Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me!


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

presley said:


> It looks like Prime season in SFX.
> 
> http://www.sfx-resorts.com/season_grid.aspx
> 
> You would get one exchange week and depending on what specials they are offering, you might get a couple bonus weeks.  You pay a lot more for bonus weeks than exchanges, but it is a nice way to get additional vacations.



Have you any experience with this company?  Do you know how much bonus weeks range, and must you pay an exchange fee on bonus weeks as well?  Does Prime season mean I will get a decent trading power?

-Kelly


----------



## presley (Mar 25, 2013)

margaritalover said:


> Have you any experience with this company?  Do you know how much bonus weeks range, and must you pay an exchange fee on bonus weeks as well?  Does Prime season mean I will get a decent trading power?
> 
> -Kelly



Yes, I use it as my primary exchange company and I only make Prime deposits.  Prime deposits are high trading power.  You can find all the answers on their website, but I'll give you some general information.

Bonus weeks:  They expire a year after your deposit.  Depending on how far you book in advance and size of units, they will cost you around $199. - $999.  
Here is their breakdown, which will copy funny.  It shows bonus weeks starting at $69./week, but those are very rare and pretty much only for studios in Mexico.  They will get studios in NYC and San Fran, but they charge additional fees for those areas.

Book these online on our Sell-Off List Page
Booking Window	Studio	1 Bedroom	2/3 Bedroom
Number of days booked in advance of member vacation:
0-20 Days	$69	$199	$299
Number of days booked in advance of member vacation:
21-90 Days	$99	$399	$599
Call an SFX Agent to Book (Future Deposit Needed)
Booking Window	Studio	1 Bedroom	2/3 Bedroom
Number of days booked in advance of member vacation:
91-180 Days	$299	$499	$699
Number of days booked in advance of member vacation:
181-365 Days	$399	$699	$999

* Due to high demand and limited units, additional fees apply for these areas: New York: $299, San Francisco: $299, London/Europe: $299, Hawaii: $199. Holidays incur an additional fee of $199 or more: New Year's, President's Week, Spring Break, Easter, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, Thanksgiving and Christmas..


So, you don't pay an exchange fee for your bonus weeks, but you will pay the premiums listed above for the above locations.  To avoid that, I use my exchange weeks for the above locations and just pay the $169./ exchange fee.  Normal exchanges do not incur extra fees.  I use the bonus weeks for areas that don't have a high demand fee.


----------



## sstug (Mar 25, 2013)

Some of it really depends on exactly what you want to exchange for, and success depends a lot on how flexible you are.  

I own at Westgate Town Center and when I've banked my week with II in the past I've been satisfied with the selection (but I'm not looking for those hard to get units at peak times).  To be honest, I haven't been very impressed with II availability more recently so it may be hit or miss.

Don't forget about exchanging internally with Westgate.  They have several locations and you can call to book an exchange from your home unit to any of the others for an exchange fee.  You need to do some research to find out if there are any surcharges, etc since each location has different prime weeks.  Also, you should be grandfathered into any rules from 1996.  There is an online owners manual that lists the details if you plan to exchange within Westgate.  And I have found the reservation reps to be very pleasant and helpful any time I call.  Obviously this only applies if you are interested in traveling to their other locations.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 25, 2013)

margaritalover said:


> Yes Presley it is the first time I have used it. I own with my brother and I believe he has stayed 3 times. We own EOY and my brother did try to exchange in the first few years without much luck back then!


 
I traded into the property through Interval International in August using a very poor trader that I could only search on Studio Sizes but was able to get a 2 Bedroom during the 59 day flexchange period. Only My Wife and Daughter went so the Westgate Wolves wouldn't treat them to the Spiegel Inquisition.

The resort was wide open with availability in June for most of the summer Again my experience was trading in which is an indication of alot of units deposited


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 26, 2013)

*more value in fixed or floating week? [Westgate]*

Hi I am a newbie although, I've technically owned with my brother at Westgate Lakes, Orlando since 1996.  We own fixed week, but just found out they now have floating weeks.   We own week 10, which coincides with bike week.  But would we be better with what they now sell as "all seasons" week, which is (1-5, 8-13, 16-25, 27-50) for better trading power?


Somewhere I read that certain event weeks are blocked out such as bike week?

Anyone own Westgate  Orlando property and can change there float week for week 13 which is this year's Easter week, or was this considered event week so they would make you pay upgrade fee?  Anyone know if there are weeks which are blacked out for this TS?

We were told by Westgate that we should have been notified a few years ago to change into floating week time for FREE, but now of course it would cost us big$$$ like12000!

Thank you for your time and any advice or info would be greatly appreciated

-Kelly


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm a newbie, too. But here's my opinion anyway.

Best: fixed week in the best season, holiday, or event.
2nd best: float that includes the best season 
3rd best: fixed or floating in the off-season/non-holiday

Best and 2nd best might tie or switch places depending on one's goals, the resort, etc.

As far as your specific questions about trading power for that resort I have no idea. Sorry.


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 26, 2013)

*calling all Orlando Westgators for HELP*

I own at west gate lakes.  I am trying to get info about exchanging?  Can you tell me when and where were you able to exchange into and were you using the older fixed week system (week#) or the floating season system for your exchange and were they worthwhile stays?

Thanks for your time-Kelly


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 27, 2013)

Do I smell or something?  Really there are no owners at Westgate Orlando that can tell me there exchange experience thru II?

I am trying to make the best decision for me and my family as well as my brother's family.   Please some feedback,  I need it.

-Kelly

Should this question be in a different forum?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2013)

A gentle request -  If you have more questions or comments, please post them in the same thread, rather than starting new threads - thank you!  

Trading is more of an Art than a Science.  We don't know the exact trading power of your week, because II doesn't disclose that info. - it's all done behind the scenes.  I suggest that you try trading and see how you like it.

Good luck!


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> A gentle request -  If you have more questions or comments, please post them in the same thread, rather than starting new threads - thank you!
> 
> Trading is more of an Art than a Science.  We don't know the exact trading power of your week, because II doesn't disclose that info. - it's all done behind the scenes.  I suggest that you try trading and see how you like it.
> 
> Good luck!



Denise maybe you can help.  I do not see how this is the same thread, I am asking about exchanging experience.  But just up and moving my thread, making me search upwards of 7 different forums to find it now here does not aid me.  I am sorry that I am new to forums in general and obviously  have irritated you without that being my intention.  Having this added to the existing thread, I would believe would not hav    whatever.  Sorry I hope you can accept my apology being the season and all.   

I feel more defeated than ever.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2013)

Margaritalover, why not deposit your week into DAE (no charge) or Trading Places (again, free) and see what kind of resorts you can choose from? Problem with II that (a) they charge for membership and (b) their exchange is not transparent. They say they exchange 'like for like' i.e. 2BR prime tourist season exchanges for 2BR prime tourist season. But there is just no way for _anyone_ to 'peek behind the curtain' and see how it's done or what the likely results would be.

Denise is not trying to chastise you or make your time here on TUG less productive, just keep your similar requests together. 

We can see you are a Newbie, so that's where your questions are likely to go until you start finding general answers to general questions in their appropriate forums.

You asked about Westgate owners' experiences with exchanging. Truth be told, Westgate is not particularly well regarded hereabouts, and most owners there have either ridded themselves of their ownership or moved away from TUG. I can't say I blame them. One can only take so much abuse.

Best wishes.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2013)

Margaritalover - I am not the least bit irritated, but for the sake of continuity, it is more helpful to have related questions in the same thread, rather than have them in separate threads.  That way readers can see what has already been asked and answered.  Also - it is TUG policy to merge related threads.

All of your questions are related to trading your timeshare, so even variations on that question belong in one thread.  Please note that every time you, or someone else posts to the thread, it brings it to the top of the forum, so it will not get lost.  Since all of your questions are together now, it should make it easier for you to find.

For future reference, the easiest way to find your posts is to click on QUICK LINKS > YOUR POSTS.


Thank you!


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 27, 2013)

margaritalover said:


> Hi I am a newbie although, I've technically owned with my brother at Westgate Lakes, Orlando since 1996.  We own fixed week, but just found out they now have floating weeks.   We own week 10, which coincides with bike week.  But would we be better with what they now sell as "all seasons" week, which is (1-5, 8-13, 16-25, 27-50) for better trading power?
> 
> 
> Somewhere I read that certain event weeks are blocked out such as bike week?
> ...



Make sure not to pay Westgate another doggone nickel for any upgrade or for another timeshare.  If anything, you should try to rid yourself of it if you are not looking to occupy your unit every year.  Can't answer your Westgate-specific questions, which is what you're looking for, but you might want to also do some searches (although the way the advanced search functionality on TUG is set up is just absolutely abysmal).


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 27, 2013)

Margaritalover - I totally understand your frustration. *You just want to know the best way (or good ways) to use your week 10 at Westgate Lakes. You are wondering about how to exchange it or if you should sell it. Right?*

So far, a lot of the responses have not addressed your question (my response included). And now it's particularly frustrating because the thread has been moved to an area that seems LESS likely to produce answers to your question. On top of all that, being a newbie means that a lot of what is said by other members is confusing (due to new jargon, members' writing styles, your level of web savvy-ness, etc.) and it's all very frustrating. 

I've been there. I have posted at least two threads (one here and one at another timeshare forum) where my specific question was not addressed at all and the entire discussion went on a tangent. That is extremely frustrating. It's also just part of life. People talk about what _they _want to talk about, not what is most helpful to you.

As I'm just a newbie and I have no real useful knowledge for you regarding your timeshare, I'm just offering this as support. I hope you stay around - these boards have lots of good info and some people here are really smart.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 27, 2013)

Bluntly - Summarizing the threads

As to the  OP (Original Poster's) Ownership It is essentially worthless on a sale basis. Most likely you would need to wait until it's use year, prepay that year's maintenace fees and agree to pay any external costs in getting the deed recorded and ownership transfered with the HOA. 

Westgate has an external exchange program amongst their resorts, that woud be the lowest cost to expore exchanging

As far as independents and major exchange company's the reality of the exchange business is:

You reserve your week
Deposit it with the exchange company
Pay your Exchange Fee
Wait for a Match

Once you get a match at least with II you have 24 hours to accept it or waste the exchange fee​Before giving it away, I would try the exchange rourte once, if that doesn't work, it's time to cut your losses, (on going maintenance fees) and find someone that wants week 10 EOY in Orlando
​


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Margaritalover - I totally understand your frustration. *You just want to know the best way (or good ways) to use your week 10 at Westgate Lakes. You are wondering about how to exchange it or if you should sell it. Right?*
> 
> So far, a lot of the responses have not addressed your question (my response included). And now it's particularly frustrating because the thread has been moved to an area that seems LESS likely to produce answers to your question. On top of all that, being a newbie means that a lot of what is said by other members is confusing (due to new jargon, members' writing styles, your level of web savvy-ness, etc.) and it's all very frustrating.
> 
> ...



Sigh....  the reason no one has specifically answered her question, is that there is *no* definitive answer to her questions.  Exchanging is an art, not a science - there is no way to provide an exact answer.  However, MANY helpful, general answers have been provided.

Her thread was not moved - she posted here.  But, she also started several threads _on the same topic_ in other locations, and they were all merged into one thread - this is meant to be more helpful, not less.  Having questions scattered all over TUG is not the best way to consolidate information.

Remember - we are all just unpaid volunteers and forum members sharing info. here.  We are all trying to help.  No one is "paid" to provide info. and being demanding is unlikely to produce better results.


----------



## presley (Mar 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Sigh....  the reason no one has specifically answered her question, is that there is *no* definitive answer to her question.  Exchanging is an art, not a science, there is no way to provide an exact answer.  MANY helpful, general answers have been provided.



I agree with Denise.  None of us have any idea what margarita wants out of her TS.  She asked and we answered the best that we could without having a clue as to where and when or even if she wants to travel.  Having a TS for several years and never using it makes it isn't something useful for the OP.

Westgate may be the most hated TS in any of the TS forums.  I've never read anything good about it.  I've read many posts about how bad it is, the owner is a crook and doesn't pay his legal obligations, the employees don't get paid, the owners get hounded to buy more whenever they show up.  

If a small exchange company will accept it, then you can exchange it and never have to set foot on the property.

If you like the property, stay there in your week.

If you don't want to keep paying for something that you don't use, give it away.


----------



## margaritalover (Mar 29, 2013)

presley said:


> I agree with Denise.  None of us have any idea what margarita wants out of her TS.  She asked and we answered the best that we could without having a clue as to where and when or even if she wants to travel.  Having a TS for several years and never using it makes it isn't something useful for the OP.
> 
> Westgate may be the most hated TS in any of the TS forums.  I've never read anything good about it.  I've read many posts about how bad it is, the owner is a crook and doesn't pay his legal obligations, the employees don't get paid, the owners get hounded to buy more whenever they show up.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input.  What I'd be interested in is vacationing in the summer weeks 24- labor day, approximately 15 hours drive from Long Island, NY.  I am interested in the states primarily and would like to have some lux accomadations.  

I say lux because we own a camper and we use that for sojourns where we get back to nature.  Although I have always loved Disney's Fort Wilderness.  But gas prices currently make it too costly to trailer a camper, it has been cheaper to stay at Disney hotel.  

My lux is nicer than my own home (not a mini-mansion) a ranch which I personally gutted to to the studs and then personally tiled, installed everything- insulation to sheetrock to electric and plumbing to tiling and cabinetry.  I've dug up the yard to install french drain system, change out the sewage pipe from house to cesspool, pulled down numerous trees.  And I am tired, only 5foot tall and my husband from Germany I think thinks I am a man when he makes me carry down 500lb TV stand into the basement.  I never hd a honeymoon which i am due!!!  Now that the nearly $100 grand made on waitress salary that I came into this marriage with is now gone- well its in the house.  

I just want to go to some nice resorts.  Every few years something extra special like Hawaii or some other destination requiring more expensive flights are fine.  Wow was I on some tangent.  I do have one 5 yo boy so sometime on vacation has to be geared for his interests.  Thanks for your input it is all appreciated.  
-Kelly


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

With a timeshare exchange, you should expect to trade into a timeshare that is about the same quality as the timeshare you own.  You own an *average* timeshare, so you should expect to trade it for an *average* timeshare.  I don't think you will have the trading power for the top resorts, and definitely not the top resorts in Hawaii.

Your timeshare has a specific trading value - but we don't know exactly what that is, because the exchange companies don't disclose that info.  

To actually *see* what is available in the exchange inventory with *your week*, you would have to deposit your week, and use it to search with.  Availability changes from day to day, as deposits are added and removed from inventory.  

In other words, I can search the II inventory right now with my timeshare, and see what's available *to me*, but that won't tell me what's available *to you*.  It also won't tell me what you could get by putting in an "on-going search."  An "on-going search" is like wait listing for the dates and resorts you want.

If you just want to read about resorts there are within a 15 hr. drive of NY.  We have that info. in the TUG Ratings and Reviews, which are grouped by region - but you have to join TUG to access that area.  There are 225 timeshares in the US North-East section of the Ratings and Reviews.

Also - Here is a timeshare map that you may find helpful for finding timeshares in your area:
http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2013)

margaritalover said:


> Would appreciate any and all info about are trading value, or whether better to dump TS.
> 
> We own 2B/2B , Westgate Lakes ,EOY (odd) ,week 10 Fixed, unit 1456 which has half view of lake and half pool on 5th floor, building 1400.



The above from post #1. Thanks for fleshing out what your wishes are. That is helpful when held up against what you own.

Truth be told, it's unlikely that you will be able to exchange what you own for a school-holiday week (for your 5 y.o.) using the above Westgate for trading material. That you aren't using it speaks to it's usefulness. Owning there precludes using RCI to exchange into Disney.

I think you should dump it and relieve yourselves of the MF for this dog and if you still want TS, then look into a pure points system, like Wyndham, Bluegreen, or Shell (though honestly I'm not a real flag waver for those either).

The buy-in is free to reasonable, the MF would be comparable to what you own, and providing that you book as early as possible, you can go where you want, when you want.

My $.02 worth.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with Jim - sounds like you should *dump your Westgate week, and buy a good trader within 15 hours of NY.  Something right on the beach would probably be the best trader.  

If you go with a resort that's in RCI, you can actually find out how many points or TPU (trading power units) you get, which would make the whole trading power issue much clearer for you.  For a newbie, the "secret" trading power with II, and other exchange companies, makes it hard to figure out.

A pure points system, like Wyndham, is also more concrete.

*However, getting rid of it will not be easy and may be costly.  So if it were me, I'd join an exchange company, and try it before I dumped it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 29, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I think you should dump it and relieve yourselves of the MF for this dog and if you still want TS, then look into a pure points system, like Wyndham, Bluegreen, or Shell (though honestly I'm not a real flag waver for those either).


 
I do not disagree, with the above quoted statement, I just think the OP should try trading first to assist in the decision of letting it go and to confirm that buying anything else to trade with may not be the right decision, if they are unable to apply the planning and flexibility that trading requires.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

I believe Platinum Interchange has a lot of exchange inventory in the areas you would like.  You would want to put the request for a summer week in about one year ahead of time.


----------



## czar (Mar 29, 2013)

OP, if its of any help, I think one thing you need to understand is that it's not easy to trade, and if you read through the different sections of this site, you'll understand why. I bout a fractional ownership with a focus on staying at that specific resort, but once I got married, we looked at the trading benefit (through RCI) and were very excited. We've certainly gotten some nice trips out of it but have not had luxe accommodations along the way. I never understood why we couldn't find anything great, because I'd thought that everyone dumped their weeks for exchange into RCI or II and they were there for the taking. Not so. As Denise has said, it's an Art, and if you can understand aspects of the art (e.g., Starwood owners have preference in II for certain period of time), you'll understand what it's tough to get great exchanges or why you can't find what you want. It may also help you decide what the best thing is for your situation. You may be better off with a different property or company (e.g., Marriott, Starwood, HGVC) if you want luxe accommodations and the ability to pull better trades. I would encourage you to take some time to read through the FAQ's in each section, look at the threads people have posted about their trades, properties, etc.  That should give you. Better idea of what options you have for your situation.


----------

